# DVD's in England



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

We're sorting through our belongings and deciding what to keep and what to take to the UK with us, and I was wondering about DVD's. Will my DVD's and VHS movies play on English equipment? My son has so many that I don't want him to have to part with.

Thanks!

J


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Unfortunately, no. They are in a different region (2) over here than the US (1). I can play mine now though, as my brother found the code to unlock our DVD player, so now it is universal (plays DVD's from any region). *


----------



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

In that case, I'll go ahead and bring some and see if we can do the same. Thanks.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*You're welcome!*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

DDJ_US_UK said:


> We're sorting through our belongings and deciding what to keep and what to take to the UK with us, and I was wondering about DVD's. Will my DVD's and VHS movies play on English equipment? My son has so many that I don't want him to have to part with.J


For the VHS tapes, you'll need to find a new videoplayer - one that will replay NTSC (i.e. US format) on a PAL/SECAM television. Those used to be the "high-end" tape players, but these days they are pretty common over here. (Or, you can always bring a small US NTSC tv with you along with your current tape player. But the tv will work only with the tapes.)

For the DVDs - bring them along. It is possible to get a "de-coded" or sometimes no-code DVD player over here. (Generally the cheapest DVD players here are the most likely to be no-code machines.) And even if not, you can always play the DVDs on a computer. Most DVD programs require you to select the Zone you want - 1 is the US, 2 is Europe (and there are others) - and won't allow you to change more than a set number of times (3 to 7).

To get around that, just load a second DVD program onto your computer - leave the first one set up for Zone 1, and set the other one to Zone 2. That way you can keep all your DVDs handy for watching.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bevdeforges is right, you can get machines in the UK that play all region DVD's / CD's


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Yes, you can buy universal DVD players over here (which we were going to do), but found it's much easier (and cheaper!) to just buy a regular DVD player and get the code to unlock it...if you need help with that just let me know, as my brother is an IT, and can find the codes to just about any DVD players...for FREE! LOL*


----------



## DDJ_US_UK (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow I appreciate all the replies. You've all been very helpful!


----------

